# Who Woulda Thought You'd See These @ A Car Show.......



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

So this past weekend I went to an annual all Mopar car show in Pennsylvania and besides the actual show they have a BIG swap meet, so I decided to browse the swap meet and look what I found. A Ford 100 garden tractor and some JD memorabilia. Unfortunately I do not know if the Ford was for sale or not because there was no sign on it but I did not buy either of these things, I just thought I would never see them at a car show and I just figured I would post them for everybody......


----------

